# John Deere 328 Square Baler



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Okay, so I'm looking to move into a little better baler. Had an old Super 68 New Holland, been looking at a John Deere 328. Its at a local dealer and his original price was 8900.00, I have worked on him ALLOT, and he is down to 7000.00. The machine is a 1995 and the dealer is telling me it a one owner machine... Things look used but tight, not worn out, it has the pan kicker on it. I guess my question is, what is the good bad and ugly with this baler, don't no anything about Deere balers.... Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a light duty baler.....any idea as to the number of bales run through it? Not a high speed baler but if your baling a low to moderate number of bales it should be fine.

http://www.deere.com/en_US/products/equipment/hay_and_forage_equipment/balers/small_square_balers/328/328.page?

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's not really light duty in that sense of the word, it's just a low capacity baler, base model. If I recall its basically an old 336 with a better pickup. It will still bale 1000 bales in 4-5 hours.

There isn't a lot of difference across the jd baler line up since the early 70's. I wouldn't give that kind of money unless you confidently knew it was a low bale count on it. I bought my 2001 jd 348 for something like 2500$ can't remember exactly. My 336 was 2100$. Those were deals but you can regularly find good jd balers around 5000$ in my area.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We had a 328 for quite a few years. Nothing bad about them really. Had a few freak failures but nothing chronic. They may be the entry level model but they have respectable capacity.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> If I recall its basically an old 336 with a better pickup. It will still bale 1000 bales in 4-5 hours.


The 328 is a step up from the 327....which had a 64" pickup....believe the 336 had a 61" pickup.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Well by looking at the machine it doesn't look abused, but to be honest I have no idea how many bales, the dealer isn't giving me very much feed back but it has been on the lot for a little while, he did say that. I'm not baling a huge number of bales, maybe 2000 a year, the majority of what I do is round bales. I haven't seen really anything under 5000 in my area that wasn't ready for the scrape yard to be honest....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to Haytalk caseih.....
The dealer may not know the history of the baler, and if he does, he only know what the person trading it told them which may or may not be the truth......and in today's times, unfortunately, I'd err on the side of dishonesty, that's terrible I know.....
Can you get a few pics of the baler to post? It's purty easy on here to post pics...
John Deere has always made very good square balers, for 2k bales a year it should serve you well provided it ain't worn out......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CaseIH said:


> Well by looking at the machine it doesn't look abused, but to be honest I have no idea how many bales, the dealer isn't giving me very much feed back but it has been on the lot for a little while, he did say that. I'm not baling a huge number of bales, maybe 2000 a year, the majority of what I do is round bales. I haven't seen really anything under 5000 in my area that wasn't ready for the scrape yard to be honest....


Would the dealer ask the previous owner to call you?

Regards, Mike


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Sorry about the size of the picture I posted... Not really that great with the computer thing... Hope you all can see it. I guess I could ask the dealer to have the guy contact me, nothing to loose really. Just don't want to pay to much and or get something that is worn out... I have watched a few videos and talked with a couple of friends who have been around equipment so I went over it pretty good. Things seem tight, doesn't look beat up or anything, for what its worth...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Doesn't look like its worn out from what I can see, which ain't much but it appears to be a fairly low hour machine from the pics....for 7k it ain't bad if it's accurate


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a 7k baler here easily. Looks in good shape, no worn off paint


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Unless the paint has been touched up it looks like pretty low bales.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the same exact baler sitting in my shop. I only bale about 3500 squares a year, and I don't have problems with mine. Looks like a good purchase. If I bought it I would have to keep it out of the weather. Just me. Good luck and happy baling.
Scott


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a 336 and put 250 nice, tight 50 pound bales through it in a hour. Most likely could do more with more horses in front and less corners. It might be worth pulling the shear bolt out of the flywheel, giving just the flywheel a couple spins to get it loosened up and the checking the bushing slop. It doesn't reflect the number of bales, but rather how much the flywheel has free wheeled because of a broken shear bolt. Might also look for grooves/ wear on the needles and anywhere else the twine rubs. A bit of a pry bar may give you an idea of how much side to side plunger wear you have. Looks like a low bale machine so I would guess most of my questionable, at best, wisdom is a moot point.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks as if it hasn't baled many bales as paint is still on teeth strippers & auger. One thing I don't like about JD lower capacity balers is they only have 3 instead 6 hay dogs.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> I bought my 2001 jd 348 for something like 2500$


I've never seen a used 348 in my area for sale for much under $10K. You're a very lucky man as I had to give $5k several yrs back for my one owner 347 that had low bale count.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a 348 less than 6k.....


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for all the information and input, I'm going to call tomorrow on it. I feel allot better going in now that I have some information under my belt. Thanks Again!!! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It was not low bale count, can't remember exactly but more that 100,000 but less than 200,000 bales through it. Looked up the receipt and it was actually 3500$, gave him another 500$ for a rake at the same time.

It needed some attention and I'd say was 2/3 of the way to a plunger overhaul. I've put another 50,000 or so through it for about 100$ in repair parts.

I agree it was a deal but I've since watched clean 327's and 338's and some inline cih sell in the same price range. MF 228s sell in the same range too and in my opinion are a stronger higher cap baler than the 348. If you buy one with gehl stickers on it they are even cheaper.



Tx Jim said:


> I've never seen a used 348 in my area for sale for much under $10K. You're a very lucky man as I had to give $5k several yrs back for my one owner 347 that had low bale count.


----------



## wheelerzj (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm new to this forum so here goes: I would have to agree with Wethay. At the number of bales you will be producing that baler should do just fine. I am a part time farmer. I've gone from an old junk NH66 to a JD 14T and now I run a 336 Deere. Older but at 2-2500 bales it works flawlessly and eats hay plenty fast for my operation. I think that you will be happy with the newer version of this baler you are looking at. Just my two cents!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

wheelerzj, Welcome to the forum. There are a lot of different sized operations represented here. Having used a 14T until the second 1/2 of last year, I agree that the newer balers, even if still "lower capacity" are a heck of an upgrade.
...not that the 14T did not do a fine job of making nice bales.

73, Mark


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't think of the 328 being a necessarily light duty baler - though the drive line might be a category 3. I believe the cat 3 was/is an option and likely on this baler since it has the thrower.

Here are a couple of youtube videos of the 328 baler with thrower and wagon behind:










The 328 has the same width pick up as the 338 and 348. It has a 4 bar pickup, so not as many teeth. Like the 338, the 328 is an 80 stroke machine. The legendary 336 is also an 80 stroke machine.

Price - I looked at machinefinder and tractorhouse and without a kicker, the starting price on 328's are as high or higher without a kicker.

If the auger hasn't been repainted or the bale chamber - it looks like a pretty good deal IMHO.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The narrow tooth spacing and teeth right to the edges of the pickup are a major benefit over an old 336.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Is the pickup color being different between the posted picture and the video a concern or red flag to anybody? I did notice the baler in the first video is the same as the posted picture. Different year balers maybe?


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Thendrix, from what I'm finding online the green feeder just means it's a newer model year.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I run a 328. I think my is a 96 year model. I have been very happy with mine. Zero problems. I bale about 2000 squares of grass hay per year. I was already familiar with a JD square baler as I had previously operated a 14 T. I bought mine used. The bale chamber was still green. I paid in the neighborhood of what you mentioned.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup green pickup is newer, the lettering font changed a bit too I think.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Ok. Didn't know if maybe that would raise suspicion of a repaint


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It can, as models that span the years offered in both schemes are often repainted and stickered to match the newer paint but it pretty easy to spot a repaint on a baler unless someone took care to strip the whole thing down. People respraying junk don't usually do 5000$ paint jobs on junk.



thendrix said:


> Ok. Didn't know if maybe that would raise suspicion of a repaint


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a 328, and I love that thing. Have not had a moment's problem with it. Bale count around 3k now. Only gripe I have is paint quality, but I have that issue on all of my green equipment. I think it started rusting on the way home.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

3k? Brand new baler. Where is it rusting? Mine are old and in a super humid environment and really only rust along the hay path because there isn't any paint now.

EDIT They've not spent a week of nights outside in their life though.



bglz42 said:


> I have a 328, and I love that thing. Have not had a moment's problem with it. Bale count around 3k now. Only gripe I have is paint quality, but I have that issue on all of my green equipment. I think it started rusting on the way home.


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

Almost everywhere... The seams near the auger, the door over the knotters.. you name it. Paint faded and rusted almost immediately. Never left outside, always under the shed. I even waxed it, did not help. The paint is extremely thin, and porous. My only gripe about JD. They need to invest in better paint systems.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

bglz42 said:


> Almost everywhere... The seams near the auger, the door over the knotters.. you name it. Paint faded and rusted almost immediately. Never left outside, always under the shed. I even waxed it, did not help. The paint is extremely thin, and porous. My only gripe about JD. They need to invest in better paint systems.


Deere seems to have some of the best paint out there. With a wash and wax my green equipment looks good as new.


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

Maybe I got a bad one... seriously, I already had to re-paint several panels just to keep the rust at bay.

Functionally it works like a charm, but looks 10 years old... I use a leaf-blower to blow the chaff off, and wash it regularly. Did not matter. Rust city...

My new round baler seems better, so far. And my tractor's paint has held up well.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Update, Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the purchase today. Was very pleased with the dealer whom called the previous owner for me, after speaking with him it put my mind at ease. Dealer also agreed to put the machine through the shop and make sure its ready to bale for me. The previous owner did mention that the hay feeding auger did make some noise, he said it has done so since the baler was new, is that a normal thing for Deere balers?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, the auger bearing is a pain to keep greased.



CaseIH said:


> Update, Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the purchase today. Was very pleased with the dealer whom called the previous owner for me, after speaking with him it put my mind at ease. Dealer also agreed to put the machine through the shop and make sure its ready to bale for me. The previous owner did mention that the hay feeding auger did make some noise, he said it has done so since the baler was new, is that a normal thing for Deere balers?


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

slowzuki, Yeah I would figure with that kind of set up it would like the grease. Well we shall see, hope I have good luck with it...


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

The only bad part about new equipment in the winter is waiting to use it. Congrats. I hope you got a deal and everything works great


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree buying a baler in the winter and waiting sounds tough. I have not experienced that yet; I bought my first baler ever in February. I COULDN'T wait and did not. I tore down a round bale with a pitch fork and fed it in. I found out how many bales are in a big round bale (5x5)---there are 121 small bales in one...at least that's what the bale counter said by the time it put sting around all the hay. The baler wasshearing pins in the flywheel, shearing pins in the needle lift arm linkage, sheared the roll pin in the overrunning clutch, worked on knotters, etc. In hindsight, I wouldn't trade the experience; I learned a lot about balers and their workings that winter.
CaseIH, I'm sure your experience will be nothing like mine (bought mine on an equipment consignment auction) and you'll be smiling ear to ear in a couple of months when it's spittin out bricks.

73, Mark


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

121 in a 5x5? That's is some TIGHT rolls LOL


----------



## wheelerzj (Feb 7, 2016)

I know the feeling! I just picked up a Vermeer 504I in the end of December. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> I found out how many bales are in a big round bale (5x5)---there are 121 small bales in one...at least that's what the bale counter said by the time it put sting around all the hay.
> 
> 73, Mark


Did you happen to mistype number of sq bales??? 15-21 sq bales is all my neighbor gets when rolls out rd bales to sq bale which he does every week weather permitting.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me thinks he might have been being a bit facetious........


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

If he didn't mistype it he needs to share some knowledge LOL. That's what these message boards are for!

I believe he was referring to the "learning curve"


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

wheelerzj said:


> I know the feeling! I just picked up a Vermeer 504I in the end of December. I can't wait!!!


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

wheelerzj said:


> I know the feeling! I just picked up a Vermeer 504I in the end of December. I can't wait!!!


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Wheelerzj, your going to have to let me no how that vermeer works out... I have been looking at them but new Holland seems to want to deal a little more with me.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Folks he means the baler kept breaking bales ie it bales 121 bales before it got the 5x5 bale rebaled. There was probably what 90 misties out of that.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Did you happen to mistype number of sq bales??? 15-21 sq bales is all my neighbor gets when rolls out rd bales to sq bale which he does every week weather permitting.


Sorry for the confusion, Bale counter SAID 121 bales and that is how many times the needles cycled; I don't remember how many actually were there- 15-17 I would guess....but yeah, the bale counter said 121 bales by the time it put string around 1 big bale's worth of hay.

It was horrible, that 14t dang near made me give up on baling before I ever started. It was the first baler I have ever operated or owned. Growing up, the only thing I knew about baler-break-downs was that I got to rest and drink water while repairs happened. The shoe was on the other foot and I knew nothing---I mean NOTHING--- about balers and was trying to get this one to work.

I got a book, read it cover to cover, then pulled it into the shop and started from scratch. The needle brake, the plunger safety stop, tucker fingers, twine holder tension, twine tension out of the twine box, needle to twine holder clearance, etc.... were all out of adjustment. The previous owner must have had a problem and started adjusting various things without knowing the proper adjustments or having a book on the machine.

I could see an adjustment or two being a little off, but there was NO WAY this baler was baling (considering that so many things were out of adjustment) before it was brought to the auction.

It gave me some good experience and then made a pretty good baler until a broken/missing haydog spring set in motion 2 broken needles and a twisted needle carrier yoke. Alas, it is not sitting out in the weather either to be cannibalized or repaired if I find a donor.

Slow, you hit it right on the head!

73, Mark


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> Sorry for the confusion, Bale counter SAID 121 bales and that is how many times the needles cycled;
> 
> It gave me some good experience and then made a pretty good baler until a broken/missing haydog spring set in motion 2 broken needles and a twisted needle carrier yoke.


I think I'd given up attempting to sq bale the rolled out rd bale long before 121 needle/knotter cycles. I've never seen or can envision how a malfunctioning hay dog can cause breakage of a needle and I've repaired JD sq balers since the 70's. Malfunctioning plunger head stop is a the #1 reason for bending needles.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> Folks he means the baler kept breaking bales ie it bales 121 bales before it got the 5x5 bale rebaled. There was probably what 90 misties out of that.


I believe folks were just having some fun with it. I was anyway


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> I think I'd given up attempting to sq bale the rolled out rd bale long before 121 needle/knotter cycles.


I am a little (or a lot) more hard-headed than most...and I won-* I fixed it*.  The 3 years of baling with very few misses made up for it. Don't get me wrong, it's an old baler and there were some small problems now and again, but by that time I was intimately familiar with the baler and could have it back to going in short order.



Tx Jim said:


> I've never seen or can envision how a malfunctioning hay dog can cause breakage of a needle and I've repaired JD sq balers since the 70's. Malfunctioning plunger head stop is a the #1 reason for bending needles.


I was baling and stopped because the hay was getting tough-actually, it was about 10 minutes past tough and I baled to the end of the field (mistake). I shut down and loosened the bale tension. The next day, I rolled the windrows and let the bottom dry again; it was time to bale.
The bale in the chamber had not been tied yet, but was ALMOST ready to trip the knotter; the bale expanded a little overnight-just enough to call for a knot when I engaged the pto. Also the last flake of hay (which was stiff as a board from being too wet) expanded past the hay dog (or where it WOULD have been if the missing spring had not been missing). The needles went between a little bit of the tough hay and the plunger. The tough hay blocked off the needle cutouts (or whatever they are called) in the plungerhead and the tips of the needles were deflected deeper into the bale. After the needles were about 8 inches into the hay, there was about 2" of hay between the needles and the plunger head. The needles finally gave and broke off inside of the bale. There were a lot of things that would have stopped this from happening, but I think the hay dog would have saved the day and the baler.

73, Mark


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> The needles went between a little bit of the tough hay and the plunger. The tough hay blocked off the needle cutouts (or whatever they are called) in the plungerhead and the tips of the needles were deflected deeper into the bale. After the needles were about 8 inches into the hay, there was about 2" of hay between the needles and the plunger head. The needles finally gave and broke off inside of the bale.
> 
> 73, Mark


IMHO for hay to get between face of plunger head & needles baler wasn't timed correctly not faulty hay dog or HD spring. Needles enter bale case and then enter slots in plunger head if baler is timed correctly. Plunger head should have compressed the hay out of the way.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Got done baling for the day and shut down down a baler that was doing as it should. Next day moved in to the next field, engaged pto just above an idle and wham the baler says and it kills the tractor. after checking most everything else I found that the needles had tripped and were just entering the bale chamber when I shut down, as the baler rolled back the needles stayed up and the plunger was behind the plunger stop. No damage, except a bit of pride because of looking in the right place last. Oh well, should check the operation of the plunger stop, especially when nobody is around to call you a fool.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Wethay said:


> Got done baling for the day and shut down down a baler that was doing as it should. Next day moved in to the next field, engaged pto just above an idle and wham the baler says and it kills the tractor. after checking most everything else I found that the needles had tripped and were just entering the bale chamber when I shut down,


If PH stop stopped tractor engine then slip clutch is too tight or more than likely STUCK


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tx Jim,

You're right

'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'



wheelerzj said:


> I know the feeling! I just picked up a Vermeer 504I in the end of December. I can't wait!!!


Ditto on the impatient waiting. I bought a new-to-me New Idea 4865 in December. I've been thru most of it and can't wait to try it out...upgraded to that from a IH241 and a 605D Vermeer. I'm more than a little nervous moving into the electronic age of balers.

73, Mark


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

glasswrongsize said:


> Tx Jim,
> 
> You're right
> 
> ...


Unbail 121 bales and see what you come up with! LOL

Sorry I just couldn't help it.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

thendrix said:


> Unbail 121 bales and see what you come up with! LOL
> 
> Sorry I just couldn't help it.


I had given up and '-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-,'-, walked away with my tail draggin from trying to explain it.

 and glad you didn't hold back. Not anything much better than my honey looking over at me and always asking what I'm smiling about!  Thanks.

73, Mark


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> If PH stop stopped tractor engine then slip clutch is too tight or more than likely STUCK


Slip clutch slips when I plug the baler. At 1000 engine RPM or so I'm not making enough horse power to make it slip. Is that to tight?


----------

